
Why the C programming language still rules - praveenscience
https://www.infoworld.com/article/3402023/why-the-c-programming-language-still-rules.html
======
Nodraak
The web is such a trashfire

931 requests 113.17 MB / 38.24 MB transferred Finish: 1.68 min
DOMContentLoaded: 1.48 s load: 6.54 s

After 50 sec, still loading at more than 1 request per sec... I dont even know
what I did to break it. Works fine in incognito mode though

------
pragmaticlurker
link without paywall?

